# I cant figure out how to do this



## Fatfreeone (Jan 10, 2005)

I would love to do this effect that i found on this site for my photo final in school. yet i dont know how she did it. If anyone knows how please tell me. Thanks in advance.

http://www.melodramatic.com/users/sweetrevlation


----------



## Ambrosia (Jan 11, 2005)

looks like they were collaged?


----------



## Fatfreeone (Jan 11, 2005)

i dunno she says that its not done in photoshop and none of its digital...but im really curious since it looks really rad


----------



## Karalee (Jan 11, 2005)

Looks like multiple prints collaged together.


----------



## oriecat (Jan 11, 2005)

If they weren't manually collaged, then she could have used torn pieces of paper to cover the print for the different sections, then switched negatives and torn paper pieces to do the other sections.


----------

